# Transformadores chinos



## nicsaru (Nov 16, 2008)

Hola gente..  hace un tiempo me puse a testear el voltaje de los transformadores variables de amigos...  y me dí cuenta de algo raro...  algo q no entiendo...
  Donde dice q tira 1.5v da 3.x ;  donde dice 3v, dan como 5 y asi sucesivamente hasta llegar a los 12v donde me da, en algunos 24 y en otros 20 o 30...  

 Ahora..  una vez q medí el maximo voltaje, empecé a bajar a 9, a 7.5. .  etc, el selector de voltajes; y aun al volver a los 1.5, me seguía marcando esos 20 o 30v maximos..  

Probé de los chicos y de los grandes (18w 800mA y 8w 500mA)

  Alguien me puede explicar como es q funcionan esos transformadores?   Es acaso q tira un aproximamiento del voltaje q uno quiere y luego se adapta al circuito donde se usa?  No tiene mucha logica..

me carcome la duda..

gracias gente


----------



## Ferny (Nov 16, 2008)

Pruébalos con carga, no en vacío  Es normal que en vacío den un voltaje más alto, aunque en algún caso de los que mencionas parece excesivo...


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 16, 2008)

los probé con una lamparita y el voltaje, (en ambos casos, el grande y el chico) quedaba mas cerca del q decia q debia estar, pero oscilaba un poco...  tanto es asi q  el foco de 12 de probé, me lo terminó quemando uno de los chicos, a los "4v"

(ah... vale aclarar q son nuevos)


----------



## Machimbre (Nov 16, 2008)

Lo que te pasa cuando bajas los volts en el selector y sigue midiendo lo mismo es porque el capacitor del filtro quedó cargado a la tensión máxima o anterior, si le haces un pequeño corto tocando los polos o le pones carga la tensión cae "aprox" a lo que dicen. Y no sé, las normas chinas de voltios RMS eficaces o picos creo que varian un poco


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 16, 2008)

Hola.
En la mayoría de adaptadores AC-DC viene indicado el voltaje y la corriente.
Por ejemplo, si el adaptador es de 4.5V a 1000mA ó 1A.
Eso quiere decir que obtienes el voltaje de 4.5V cuando la corriente de carga es 1000mA, a menor corriente de carga el voltaje será de mayor valor al de 4.5V y sin carga será el voltaje de pico 6.3V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 16, 2008)

OJO CON ESE TEMA !!!!!!!!!!

uno tiene lo que paga, obvio que el que puso el post se refiere a fuentes enchufables no transformadores.

bueno he comprado unos cuantos chinos y hay 3 tipos atensión:

1 -- remierda, unos que se calientan hasta en vacio y el nucleo esw tan malo que hace ruido y (de nuevo lo pongo) se calienta sin carga.tengo 3 para recordar no ser tan raton y no tentarme en esas compras superbaratas en esos negocios chinos que venden de todo tipo de porquerias.

2 --- los clasicos que , como dice el muchacho sin carga se van al carajo, y son una porqueria si uno no sabe del tema, por que no solo tienen la llavecita esa para seleccionar:3--4,5--6--9--12v sino que tambien invertir la polaridad.
si uno sabe les puede dar buena utilidad, son baratos, no tanto como el caso 1 .
lo correcto es :
usar en equipos de carga mas o menso constante y medir la tension con el tester, comenzando en 3v ir subiendo hasta que el aparato funke ok.
a mi me compraban en el negocio y asi hacia, para un inhalambrico por ejemplo si era de 9v capaz que se los terminaba dejando en 6v .

3 -- los chinos buenos, por que la culpa no la tiene el chancho...
y los chinos hacen lo que uno pide y hacen y venden y se consiguen lo que se llama fuentes reguladas.
son solo fuentes decentes que si dicen 9v es por que dan 9v con o sin carga .......pequeña diferencias pero no como lo que contaban antes.

saludos


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 16, 2008)

_Es verdad Machimbre.. habia olvidado mencionarlo, pero si..   había probado hacer corto, y se descargaban..  igualmente, bajaban  a un voltaje mas alto del indicado...
   Creo q estas fuentes q testeé son las q fernandob llama, del tipo 2..   je..
 No obstante, es verdad lo q dice sobre las del tipo 3..   No es culpa de los chinos..  Tb probé un transformador variable, made in china.. con las mismas cantidades de voltajes q los otros.. pero cuando pones el voltaje señalado, te da clavado..  obviamente estan reguladas, son mas grandes y no se quedan cargados los capacitores..  Muy buena..

ahora, les pregunto...  Como filtrar esos 5v q tira en "3v", para q sean 3v justos, limpios y estables...  de alguna forma simple y solo para los 3v ?


----------



## Machimbre (Nov 16, 2008)

Podés usar un LM317, si querés que la fuente siga siendo variable podés aprovechar el regulador para convertirla directamente en una fuente variable regulada y con muy poco. Te dejo a mano el datasheet.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 16, 2008)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://www.unicrom.com/cir_adaptador_universal_AC_LM317.asp
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 17, 2008)

disculpen mi oxidación..  ops:   pero alguien me podría pasar los valores del circuito del datasheet del lm317 para salida de 3v?  con una entrada de 5v o 6v ..  dependiendo del transformadorr chino q use.. 

(en el datasheet, es el primero, el mas simple.. quiero usar esos transformadores de los que le hablé)

gracias!  ops:


----------



## Machimbre (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola, hace este circuito con R2 = 220 ohm para los 3V


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 17, 2008)

gracias machimbre!

(no faltan los capacitores ahi? )


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 17, 2008)

supongo q quedaría asi...


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola.
El Lm317 que muestras en el gráfico de 3V, es de una corriente máxima de 100mA ó 0.1A.
Esa es la corriente que tiente tu adaptador AC-DC, si es mayor, es mejor que uses el LM317T, que es de 1500mA ó 1.5A.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 17, 2008)

bien, gracias..  voy a usar el Lm317T porq son fuentes de 500 y 800mA.

Ahora me pregunto... porq me dijeron q use una resistencia de 220 ohms para una salida de 3v, cuando no se sabe con exactitud cuanto entra en volt. ?
  No sería mas pertinente una variable?  y de ser variable, de cuanto me convendría q sea para sacarle mayor provecho? 

gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola.
La fórmulas para el LM317, te permiten hallar el voltaje de salida.
Usando un R1 conocido, puedes hallar R2 para un voltaje de salida determinado.
Como en el caso de los 3V, donde R1=150 ohm, halla R2= 210 ohm, usas 220  ohm (también puede usar una resistencia variable de preajuste y la calibras a 210 ohm o la ajustas hasta que te dé 3V de salida. También puedes usar 2 resistencias en serie  180 ohm + 30 ohm)

Vo=1.25 (1 + R2 / R1 )
Vo= voltaje de salida.

R2=( (Vo/1.25) - 1 ) R1
R1= 240 ohm a 100 ohm

La diferencia de voltaje Vi - Vo >= 3V , para que funcione el regulador.     (>= mayor o igual)
Vi = voltaje de entrada.
Vo= voltaje de salida.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 18, 2008)

nicsaru dijo:
			
		

> bien, gracias..  voy a usar el Lm317T porq son fuentes de 500 y 800mA.
> 
> Ahora me pregunto... porq me dijeron q use una resistencia de 220 ohms para una salida de 3v, cuando no se sabe con exactitud cuanto entra en volt. ?
> No sería mas pertinente una variable?  y de ser variable, de cuanto me convendría q sea para sacarle mayor provecho?
> ...



*Sí, puedes poner una resistencia variable*, digamos de* 500 ohms * en lugar de la fija de 220 y así tendrás para variar desde 1.2 hasta 5 volts de salida. Si lo calibras *casi a la mitad del ajuste, tendrás a la salida los 3 volts *que requieres.

También recuerda medir la entrada y procura que entren al menos 8 volts, para que te ajuste  bien de 1.2 a 5 a la salida.
(Pues como te dice elaficionado, debes cuidar que la entrada sea al menos 3 volts mayor que lo que requieres a la salida)


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 18, 2008)

si, si; eso entendido y perfecto...  

Lo hice, y anduvo perfecto...  pero...  
   Quería alimentar una camara de fotos pide 3vDc.. (no se cuantos mA pide) estoy probando con varios amperajes, evidentemente es alto el q necesita.. con 800ma no anduvo mas q por 1 segundo; despues probé con una fuente q tenia por ahi de una vieja camara de filmar.. 6v, pero no me dice el amperaje...
 La cuestion es q con esta fuente, pasan 2 o 3 minutos y la camara se apaga, y...  el LM317T está muy caliente...   
Creo q este lm tiene un corte automatico por temperatura... (si mal no recuerdo, del datasheet) ...  pero por q calienta?  será porq supero la entrada de amperes o será porq necesito un disipador?
(a todo esto, el pequeño circuito esta al aire, no lo encerré aun)


----------



## zaiz (Nov 18, 2008)

No, no se soluciona con disipador. Ese chip te da típico 200mA de corriente máxima de salida. Lo que necesitas es ponerle un transistor a la salida para que te entregue más corriente. Pero ahí ya también necesitas que el el "eliminador" o lo que llamas "transformador chino" sea grande, podrías probar con uno de 1Ampere, o quizas necesitas de 2Amperes, eso ya depende.


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 18, 2008)

tengo este...

un JVC

out: DC 8.5v 1.3A (en una salida para recarga de baterias) y DC 6.3v 1.8A en la otra salida.  A 23W

Con este es con el q me calienta el LM y se apaga la camara a los 3 minutos, no con los chinos, esos ya los descarté..

1.5A es el maximo garantizado en el LM317T q estoy usando...

lo probé con la salida de carga q dice q es de 1.3A y tb corta a los 3 minutos.. mas o menos


----------



## zaiz (Nov 18, 2008)

Ah qué bien que tienes el que da 1.5A, porque el que postearon lm317L es el que da 200 mA.

Ok. entonces yo creo que necesitas ponerle un transistor a la salida, pero como te digo, que la corriente de la fuente (o eliminador) sea suficiente. Y así puedes probar con cuál eliminador te funciona mejor. Todo depende de cuánta corriente consuma tu carga.


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 18, 2008)

vamos a aclarar las cosas, porq me estoy mareando...    Tengo una fuente JVC (de una filmadora vieja); out: DC 8.5v 1.3A (en una salida para recarga de baterias) y DC 6.3v 1.8A en la otra salida. A 23W 

 Tengo q alimentar una camara de fotos digital Kodak q pide 3v (no se mas q eso de loq necesita)

tengo el circuito del dibujo, hecho...  Anda, reduce a 3v.. pero la camara deja de andar a los 2, 3 minutos; el LM queda bastante caliente...  El LM garantiza 1.5A ...    Pero con la salida de 1.3A de la fuente, tambien pasa lo mismo...   Si apago la camara y la vuelvo a prender anda por la misma catidad de tiempo..

ayuda!

gracias


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 18, 2008)

voy a pasar el post a uno nuevo...  porq ya cambiamos de tema


----------



## zaiz (Nov 18, 2008)

nicsaru dijo:
			
		

> vamos a aclarar las cosas, porq me estoy mareando...    Tengo una fuente JVC (de una filmadora vieja); out: DC 8.5v 1.3A (en una salida para recarga de baterias) y DC 6.3v 1.8A en la otra salida. A 23W
> 
> Tengo q alimentar una camara de fotos digital Kodak q pide 3v (no se mas q eso de loq necesita)
> 
> ...



Todo esto está claro. Eso se te entendió.

Lo que te digo es que yo creo que necesitas ponerle un transistor a la salida. Opino que con eso se soluciona.

Pero si te confundes, tal vez ya te saturaste. Saludos.

*(al menos avisaste que ibas a mover el tema, para no dejar colgadas a las personas que estamos tratando de ayudarte)*


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola.
Si se calienta el LM317, debes ponerle un disipador de calor.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Prueba con un ventilador, pero, siempre con un disipador.


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 18, 2008)

Zaiz, je.. no; no me saturaste; es solo q pensé q yo estaba siendo poco claro...  porq seguias mencionando lo de los transformadores chinos.. y eso yo ya lo habia descartado...

 No entiendo lo del transistor, q tipo de transistor debería ponerle y q función cumpliría?


----------

